# Any of y'all feed Ol' Blue?



## Jody Hawk

My buddy feeds this and likes it. Thought I'd try it as well. It's meat based with 21% protein and 18% fat for $16.50 for a 50 lb. bag. The high pro is $17.25 a bag.


----------



## plottman25

Never trust a dog food named ol' blue that has ol' yeller on the bag. Sorry could not resist  I've never heard of that brand.  I sure hope the Blueberry Preacher dont see that bag.


----------



## Jody Hawk

plottman25 said:


> Never trust a dog food named ol' blue that has ol' yeller on the bag.



Good point!


----------



## GA DAWG

Cheapest of the cheap. Ol Roy is better.


----------



## wilber85

Whats the leading ingredient?  Corn?


----------



## John Slaughter

ive feed arund 30 bags of the green. i feed black gold for over 2 years and i cant tell a diffrene in looks,performance or anything else. im more than happy with it. i would recomined it for anyone. if everyone keeps buying black gold at the ridiculous prices they will keep chargeing it. i think anyone would be more than happy with ol' blue.  i think last time i bought it it was cheaper,but i got it from the mill in athens.


----------



## GA DAWG

They got a mill? I wonder if you can buy spilled or swept up dog food? Can anybody ask them for me?


----------



## thomas gose

John Slaughter said:


> ive feed arund 30 bags of the green. i feed black gold for over 2 years and i cant tell a diffrene in looks,performance or anything else. im more than happy with it. i would recomined it for anyone. if everyone keeps buying black gold at the ridiculous prices they will keep chargeing it. i think anyone would be more tan happy with ol' blue.  i think last time i bought it it was cheaper,but i got it from the mill in athens.



I have fed black gold and pride and a few other brands and went back to purina performance. its a 37 lb bag for twice the price but i have no sick dogs and it takes no time to get my dogs back in shape if i have to lay them up for a month or so. I would only cosider a price rediculous if you fed it with out results!


----------



## gemcgrew

I have been feeding Ol Roy for years with no problems at all. I mix Complete Nutrition and High Performance 50/50 during summer and High Performance only during rabbit season. 1/2 cup a day during summer and 3/4 to 1 cup during winter. Hounds do great on it and it's easy on the wallet.

If Ol' Blue is cheaper and available around here, I will give it a try.


----------



## Jody Hawk

John Slaughter said:


> ive feed arund 30 bags of the green. i feed black gold for over 2 years and i cant tell a diffrene in looks,performance or anything else. im more than happy with it. i would recomined it for anyone. if everyone keeps buying black gold at the ridiculous prices they will keep chargeing it. i think anyone would be more than happy with ol' blue.  i think last time i bought it it was cheaper,but i got it from the mill in athens.



Good post John. I was feeding Black Gold but it's $31 a bag now and continues to climb. My buddy started feeding Ol' Blue and said his dogs have firm stools. I'm not gonna say it's as good as Black Gold but I know it's better than Ol' Roy, as it's meat based not corn. I rode over to the mill in Athens yesterday and bought four bags.


----------



## GACOONDOG

Might be ok to feed yard dogs. Not worth a crap for huntin dogs.Nothing but corn and old cooking oil.Dogs will crap more than a 2000 lb bull.We feed it to our foxhounds for a while after about 10 hrs of running they looked like their guts had been slung out.Could not hold out on it. It's good for coon feeder's. You get what you pay for. A dog can't be no better than what you feed it.


----------



## wilber85

GACOONDOG said:


> Might be ok to feed yard dogs. Not worth a crap for huntin dogs.Nothing but corn and old cooking oil.Dogs will crap more than a 2000 lb bull.We feed it to our foxhounds for a while after about 10 hrs of running they looked like their guts had been slung out.Could not hold out on it. It's good for coon feeder's. You get what you pay for. A dog can't be no better than what you feed it.



I agree.  Kind of like eating a bunch of mcdonalds and then going out and trying to run a couple of miles.


----------



## gemcgrew

GACOONDOG said:


> Might be ok to feed yard dogs. Not worth a crap for huntin dogs.


My experience is just the opposite.



wilber85 said:


> I agree.  Kind of like eating a bunch of mcdonalds and then going out and trying to run a couple of miles.


Like Michael Phelps did before winning 5 gold medals?


----------



## Lukikus2

Get my food from the co-op.


----------



## John Slaughter

got to admit havent had to many 10 hr running days but one could only imagine that it would take a heck of a food to keep weight on a dog after that long.i would consider my dogs hunting dogs not yard dogs and to show you how good of food it is, if you or your freinds have beagles you are more than welcome to feed yours what ever and we will put them down and see if the food you feed makes yours out run, hunt,or out last mine. cause ive feed it all and never made mine faster or slower and at the end of a long day they are always skin and bones if they run hard enough. the only food ive feed that i could notice a diffrence is diamond naturals extream athlete. the best food ive ever feed but not enough of diffrence to pay the diffrence.i belive you will be more than pleased jody. if the bag said black gold on it everybody else would feed it and it would be the best thing ever for a hunting dog.


----------



## GA DAWG

I want know how the hunters special really does till cooler weather when I hunt alot more. For now though 1 to 3 times a week they look and act great. Its pretty much the same as BG but its 23 a bag.  I honestly can't tell and difference in it from BG at this time.


----------



## wilber85

gemcgrew said:


> Like Michael Phelps did before winning 5 gold medals?



Poor analogy on my part.  Maybe I should have used candy or something with even LESS nutritional value.  Assuming the main ingredient is corn, like most cheap dog foods, it is nothing but filler to keep the cost low.  Corn has almost no nutritional value for the dog, is not easily digested, and can cause the dog to develop food allergies.  If your dog performs well on whatever you are giving him then that is fine, but there are a lot of foods out there that are better for your dog and not much more expensive.  You might even see an improvement in performance.


----------



## rooster fish

Where at in Athens is the mill located?


----------



## rabbit hunter

Jody did you ever try the feed that Chris was feeding from Eatonton?


----------



## Jody Hawk

rabbit hunter said:


> Jody did you ever try the feed that Chris was feeding from Eatonton?



I did and my dogs liked it. This feed looks just like it and since I was already in Athens, I went and got it instead.


----------



## Jody Hawk

rooster fish said:


> Where at in Athens is the mill located?



It's actually in Madison County just off of Nowhere Road.


----------



## yonceyboy

Jody I've fed it a couple years now and my hounds have done fine on it.I feed the blue bag in the summer and the green bag thru  the winter.


----------



## chilidog

it's all a matter of opinion, as anyone can tell by reading the posts. The fact is that it IS mainly made up of corn. Whether or not your dogs perform up to your standards on any particular kind of food is and will always be YOUR opinion. I have fed it in the past, but have since changed. Lots of people can't afford better feed right now and that is just the way it is. For anybody who wants to test the difference, feed a bag of Ol Blue and look at the crap and then feed a bag of something like Loyal and look at the crap. That will show you the difference in a good feed vs a mediocre feed. Simple as that


----------



## gemcgrew

I have been working with hounds about 32 yrs now and have fed a lot of different brands. I have never, not one time, been able to see a difference in performance by switching feed. 

Kinda like thinking you can run faster with a new pair of sneakers. 

If you have to buy the most expensive feed and administer vitamin shots in order to make yourself feel better about your underachieving hound, go and get yourself a hound that doesn't need to be all juiced up to do what it was bred to do.


----------



## Prorain

Nope,but ain't above trying.


----------



## bigbarrow

Ive been feeding the blue bag for about a year and my dogs are just as healthy and shiney as they were when i was feeding diamond!


----------



## Cottontail

The only draw back with Ol Blue is clean up if you dont mind 3xs the mess and with 21 beagles for me that adds up thats why i still feed Diamond green bag. Ol blue has really went up used to mix it with my game chicken feed a couple years ago and it was only $12.75 for 50lbs !!!


----------



## fqueen1

Hey Jody ,  where can we get ol blue in our area. Never tried it . Think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Chase4556

gemcgrew said:


> Like Michael Phelps did before winning 5 gold medals?



I always ate McDonalds before a swim meet. But it was only the pancakes 


But wait, are yall telling me Kibbles 'n Bits is not what I should be feeding?


----------



## Jody Hawk

fqueen1 said:


> Hey Jody ,  where can we get ol blue in our area. Never tried it . Think I'll give it a shot.



Frank,
I heard you can get it at the stores in Good Hope and Jersey but it cost a little more than if you go to the mill and get it.


----------



## jabb06

we've used purina dog & puppy chow since 1987 on everything from golden retrievers,labs,coon dogs,feists,jack russels,blue heelers,bulldogs,spaniels, & a dalmatian.i think i even gave it to our hamsters a few times when i would run out of their food & didnt want to go to the store....i guess about the only thing i havent fed purina to is myself....I pay around 20.00 a bag at walmart for 44lbs


----------



## Jody Hawk

Well, after a month of feeding this dog food I can say that I am well satisfied. Stools are hard a firm, what few are in there. I give each of them about a cup a day and that's all it takes! I'll be honest and say that I can't see a difference in this dog feed and Black Gold other than the price.


----------

